# Talking to other women when you are supposed to be commited?



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

I looked up that free dating site that you all were writing about. So is it bad even if you have no intention on meeting anyone? I just do it when Girl is mad at me to reinforce the fact that there are still nice women out there. Plus the attention is kind of nice too.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

If you don't want to be with someone you perceive as mean, then leave or boot her out.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Your Girl and you need to improve your communication skills.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, it's wrong. It's really not much different than cheating.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm still tryng to figure out if he's legit or not. could be a troll stirrin the pot. I could be wrong of course. I have been once or twice. Moo. ~Georgia


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

wildcard said:


> I looked up that free dating site that you all were writing about. So is it bad even if you have no intention on meeting anyone? I just do it when Girl is mad at me to reinforce the fact that there are still nice women out there. Plus the attention is kind of nice too.


Guess what, you are a big red flag to me. Anyone that does that when their gf is mad at them, is not someone I would want a relationship with. If I found my bf on a dating site, then he would be history. 

And you are also deceiving the women you chat with on a dating site.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Guess what, you are a big red flag to me. Anyone that does that when their gf is mad at them, is not someone I would want a relationship with. If I found my bf on a dating site, then he would be history.
> 
> And you are also deceiving the women you chat with on a dating site.


Going to stick my neck out and agree with Shy on this one. Same as cheating to me and it is also a game. Games should be left for children to play not adults.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Summer's Eve Disposable, right?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> i'm still tryng to figure out if he's legit or not. could be a troll stirrin the pot. I could be wrong of course. I have been once or twice. Moo. ~Georgia


I'm with ya on this!

Mon


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

Too funny.. As in, ridiculous..
My opinion? Don't feed the trolls... Roflol


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

It's a breach of fidelity, and if you didn't know it, you wouldn't have asked.
...and leave the dating site girls alone. I already banged most of the good 'un's, anyway.

...just kidding.




Sort of.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would be so gone.......so gone.


----------



## 349141 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, first it just isn't fair to your girl, and second, don't play with matches if your not looking to actually start a fire. Someone (maybe you) is going to end up burnt.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Is it ok to sleep with a different gal this week, than you're marrying next week? I know a guy doing that. Where you from?


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

You've got to be messing with us, right?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

lol lol! I am willing to bet a platter of fried alligator balls...  that this wildcard person is just a bored troll who signed on 17 posts ago for the sole purpose of stirring the pot and enjoying the fumes rise. I bumped into a couple of his other threads that pretty much had the same...uh...aroma as this one.

Lol, well-fed troll, f'sure. We oughta charge this one admission for entertainment.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's a pretty good recipe for fried gator balls...what, no gators handy? This recipe works well with just about any kind of fish. You could even make even garfish balls with it.

http://www.cajuncookingrecipes.com/alligator/alligator3.htm


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Garfields Balls? Wonder what Garfield OR Jon would think about that lol


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't mean this as a personal attack... I must say your posts lead me to question if you're really searching for an answer, are looking for a way to vent about your girl problems or are trying to knit pick certain topics to find what the board members hmmm, for a lack of a better word, "weak spot" is so that you good laugh by trolling. Sorry, but you enjoy attention from complete strangers over the Internet while you're supposedly in a relationship? Do you also enjoy stirring the pot on our board, for attention or amusement? 

I sincerely apologize if this is not the case - I am just trying to weigh out your intentions.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

You and your GF may be cut from the same cloth. As long as she is free to do the same...harmless...right? Thus far, you have been less than kind to her with your descriptions. She may be wondering how she ended up with an oaf like you, too. Carry on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I rather think that women, when they have reached the age that they would be attracted to a man my age, wouldn't be too intimidated by their man talking to other women.
Course, I think that men my age, who HAD a woman, would subconsciously know that a better nights sex and sleep was had in the past when he DIDNT talk to other women away from his wife, and just shy away from such confrontations. Since, at myh age, most men need twice the sleep than they need the sex, so they would still be on their Ps and Qs, to avoid any such goings on.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> Is it ok to sleep with a different gal this week, than you're marrying next week? I know a guy doing that. Where you from?


Serious?? And this is one reminder of the reasons I stay single.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> i'm still tryng to figure out if he's legit or not. could be a troll stirrin the pot. I could be wrong of course. I have been once or twice. Moo. ~Georgia


At first I thought this was a bit unfair til I went and read some of his other posts and it makes a lot of sense why ya think this.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Not to insult you,but maybe your name should be Joker,instead of Wildcard?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Troll alert!!!! From the writing it seems like a 12 year old or a very very immature man troll


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

littlejoe said:


> Is it ok to sleep with a different gal this week, than you're marrying next week? I know a guy doing that. Where you from?





cindilu said:


> Serious?? And this is one reminder of the reasons I stay single.


Yeah, I was serious. Figured it might be the same guy?

Hey... It's not just guys that do that!

Me thinks this is a troll.


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not a troll. I don't even know what that is unless it's a man who dates a trollop.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

If you are still on dating sites while ya have a girlfriend, I would have a different name than troll for ya!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Digging up bones that need to stay buried. Old news old history.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U said it.


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

FarmboyBill are you my shadow or my stalker?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Folks,
Don't worry about it. Terri and I started watching this old bone of a thread when it first got dug up and are continuing to do so and will moderate it in thread up status as necessary if the new tangent goes too far out of bounds.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This thread is OOLD! :wizard:


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

And folks don't worry about it because I am in fact committed even though I should be committed.


----------



## Suncatcher (Aug 11, 2015)

wildcard said:


> And folks don't worry about it because I am in fact committed even though I should be committed.


Ummm....committed is right if you think your actions showed commitment...lol.


----------

